# Cypripedium Seb63



## Seb63 (May 29, 2016)

Hello everyone ! I'm very busy right now, so I allowed myself to centralize my photos to various forum where I stand to win a little time ... as I think of you here is the link to my cypripediums. I hope you will enjoy...

http://laroseetlorchidee.over-blog.com/2016/04/cypripedium.html


----------



## Erythrone (May 29, 2016)

Toute une collection!!!


----------



## Seb63 (Jun 12, 2016)

En effet ;-) But this year I have a lot of work with all this water ! It's too wet !


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 17, 2016)

Nice lichiangense.


----------

